# I need light suggestions!!!



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well guys i turn 17 in 6 days (also my golden birthday) and i think i might be able to get my parents to buy me a new light for my 30 gallon long. Right now i have 1 watt per gallon with just a NO t8 bulb. Preferably i would like 2-3 wpg with t5ho but i have about a $100 price limit if even that so i might not be able to get a t5ho like i want. I was looking at the current usa nova extreme 36" 2x39watt t5ho with one 10000k and one 650nm tubes but i have heard mixed reviews about that one and its a little out of my price range. Idk i could maybe get that one but its questionable. 

so i need a professional's help in choosing a light that's fairly cheap and alright quality for a medium light tank. I'm open to any and all suggestions. Thanks guys, 

Ryan


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

wow nobody? really?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ryan10517,

I have a 30 gallon long, 36", and built my own light using the AH Supply 2X36 watt Bright Light kit. The kits come with everything, including an excellent MIRO reflector. I have built two of these lights and I know how to fix it if there are problems. They sell the 6700K bulbs for about $16 each, but you should be able to find them for less on Ebay. You would need to put

Here is a picture of my 30 gallon with the AH 2X36 watt kit.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow sweet! i like that kit a lot. I'm seriously considering getting that now haha. What kind of enclosure did u put it in? Just like a wooden box sort of thing? I guess could make a fairly nice housing for it since i'm an experienced craftsman. Well thanks for suggesting that! I'll try and see if i can order that soon. Hmm maybe i'll do a diy thread for putting it together and building the enclosure. Oh and nice looking tank btw.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ryan10517,

If you request it, AH Supply will supply plans for a wooden enclosure that is easy to build. The kits come with easy to follow wiring instructions. What I like about the kits is no noisy fans.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks Seattle Aquarist. I'm ordering the kit next friday. Can't wait!!! I have some good quality 1"x6"x8' pine that i can use for the housing. I figure i just make a simple box and sand it with some 120 grit sandpaper then 600 grit then black spray paint and some gloss acrylic clear coat. And bingo! a nice looking 72 watt light for less than a hundred bucks. Plus its always fun to do a diy project haha. Well i appreciate your help. Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh and i forgot to mention that i'm going to order the 5500k and 10000k bulbs. I would get the 6500k with the 10000k but the 5500k has an awesome cri level of 92. So hopefully that will work out nicely


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ryan10717,

AH Supply got a new bulb type in a couple of weeks ago. I strongly suggest you give Kim a quick call and ask him about the new bulbs (about 9325K) they got received.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

OOOOO 9325k you say?? Well if its like the GE 9325k then I'm sold! I would much rather go with that than a 10000k and 5500k. I cant find them on the bulbs page or the easy ordering page on AH supply tho. Would i have to call them and order them that way?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ryan10517,

I checked b/4 I posted yesterday and you are right, they are not on the website yet. Kim said they were about 9325K, I didn't ask about the CRI, and I didn't ask about the size/wattages he was getting.

I know in this digital age a phone seems "old tech", but if you let Kim know what your aquarium information is and what plants (high, med, low light) you want to grow he can certainly help guide you. I've talked with him many times; most recently about a 20 gallon I am setting up, that is how I found out about the new bulbs.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your help Seattle Aquarist. I'm sure i have gotten kinda annoying asking all these questions haha, but is his phone number just the business office contact number on the contact page? Ill be sure to give him a call sometime. Really off topic but i got a job interview at my favorite LFS today!!!! woohoo! haha wish me luck


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

I just ordered the kit like 15 minutes ago. Should be here sometime next week or so. I was never able to get a hold of Kim cuz I was never home in time to call him within business hours. I just ended up getting two 5500k bulbs instead. All together it was $114.42 with shipping and everything. Definitely not too bad at all. Can't wait to get it and put it together


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ryan10517,

Congratulations, you are on your way to a Planted Aquarium adventure! Take pics, maybe do a DIY?!


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

u read my mind! i'll be sure to find time to start a new thread about putting it together and building an enclosure and stuff. Thanks for all your help!


----------

